

My App Hit Number 1 on Product Hunt and Made $7,000 in 7 Days - qzervaas
http://zervaas.com.au/blog/streaks-producthunt.html

======
Strikingwolf
Wow. I understand why the app succeeded. 1) It has a simple and beautiful UI.
2) It uses a Skinner Box system effectively. Do task, get reward of seeing it
completed on check box, miss once and you don't get as much of a reward
(assuming I'm interpreting the app correctly). 3) People like to think that
they are doing more than they are actually doing. For example, people would
like to think that if they work on something every day for a year it has to
get done, but if they are doing things so small (for example, 1 line of code a
day) it won't get done. However, from a perspective of Streaks it "looks" like
more work is getting done than what actually may be getting done

~~~
qzervaas
Thanks for the feedback.

The real key is that you get stuff done when you don't feel like it. This
rewards you for getting the smallest amount done to keep you on track.

The real progress is made when you do large amounts of work, but the small
amounts keep you invested.

~~~
Strikingwolf
Yep, it is an awesome tool for keeping tasks from wandering off into time and
never getting done...something I let happen a lot, so I may give the app a
shot. Although most of my work is on desktop, so I may just use a desktop task
list

